# Osama bin laden is dead!!!!!!!!



## TJTJ (May 1, 2011)

THE UNITED STATES HAS HIS BODY!!!!!! 
5/1/2011 

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!! YEAH BABY!


----------



## pin2win (May 1, 2011)

Yeah buddy!!


----------



## 1krazyrider (May 1, 2011)

About time.....


----------



## irish_2003 (May 1, 2011)

last week over 500 taliban escaped from a afghan prison.....expect a swarm of attacks to begin now in retribution against us.....WWIII is about to begin....


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 1, 2011)

Who will be the next enemy?


----------



## TJTJ (May 1, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> last week over 500 taliban escaped from a afghan prison.....expect a swarm of attacks to begin now in retribution against us.....WWIII is about to begin....




Fuck it, BRING IT! I'll fight for America with my life! 

We can really make use of our "gear" now!


----------



## Imosted (May 1, 2011)

It is good that he is dead about time, after what almost 10 years, but it is not good news for States. His idiot followers will strike back.


----------



## Dirtydave311 (May 1, 2011)

i hope he fuckin rots in hell... and that it was slow and painful.

God Bless the Troops


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 1, 2011)

WTF did it take so long????  I just assumed he died years ago and it couldn't be confirmed.  I wanna see that fukkers head on a post.  I'm still waiting for the Obama address to confirm it!  

Maybe if the focus hadn't been on Saddam immediately after 9/11, the fukker would've been killed years ago.


----------



## Dirtydave311 (May 1, 2011)

Imosted said:


> It is good that he is dead about time, after what almost 10 years, but it is not good news for States. His idiot followers will strike back.



Very true. All bases are on high alert, which may affect local law enforcement. I fear our celebration will not be long lived.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 1, 2011)

expect the attacks against the coalition in retribution to commence.....bin laden is now martyr....it would have been better taking him alive......

so now we don't know who's running things...expect the volatility in oil to go up tremendously now


----------



## TJTJ (May 1, 2011)

Everyone now needs to be on the look out, keep your eyes pealed.


----------



## custom (May 1, 2011)

DONT RIP scumbag!


----------



## Dirtydave311 (May 1, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> expect the attacks against the coalition in retribution to commence.....bin laden is now martyr....it would have been better taking him alive......
> 
> so now we don't know who's running things...expect the volatility in oil to go up tremendously now



yes, hes a martyr but we know the chain of command for al qaeda. I dont think the price of oil is goin to go up anymore than it has been. For many reason that bin laden has nothin to do with.


----------



## Curt James (May 1, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Who will be the next enemy?



(reviews list)

Uh oh, Bill. 

_What did you do???_


----------



## irish_2003 (May 1, 2011)

Dirtydave311 said:


> Very true. All bases are on high alert, which may affect local law enforcement. I fear our celebration will not be long lived.



exactly my point....if he would've been taken alive it'd be better.,...now he's martyred and retribution attacks should be expected


----------



## busyLivin (May 1, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> expect the attacks against the coalition in retribution to commence.....bin laden is now martyr....it would have been better taking him alive......
> 
> so now we don't know who's running things...expect the volatility in oil to go up tremendously now



he had to be taken or killed.  attacks would come either orchestrated by him, or in memory of him.  it's a symbolic kill that was important.    I think they'd be emboldened if we had never caught him.


----------



## busyLivin (May 1, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> exactly my point....if he would've been taken alive it'd be better.,...now he's martyred and retribution attacks should be expected



captured alive would be no different.  he would have been killed over here as well & still be a "martyr"  I say do it now & speed his delivery to hell


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 1, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> last week over 500 taliban escaped from a afghan prison.....expect a swarm of attacks to begin now in retribution against us.....WWIII is about to begin....



If the muslim world is outraged by the death of this scumbag and they want to seek retribution for his death, let them bring it on.  Perhaps if we stop tying our military's hands behind their backs, it will be over as quickly as it starts.

Hopefully, seeing the death of this terrorist leader, who is so loved and idolized throughout the muslim world will have an effective demoralizing affect on both the radicals as well as the "moderates" who've cheered him on for years.  If they want to initiate a swarm of attacks, we can easily end it if we let the military handle it without hamstringing them.


----------



## Imosted (May 1, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> expect the attacks against the coalition in retribution to commence.....bin laden is now martyr....it would have been better taking him alive......
> 
> so now we don't know who's running things...expect the volatility in oil to go up tremendously now


*Ayman Al Zawahiri*  he was the second in command.


----------



## SFW (May 1, 2011)

Hes been dead for years. This isnt news. Im just pissed they had to cut off the last 15 minutes of apprentice for this nonsense. 


This whole thing stinks. Barry is up to something.


----------



## Imosted (May 1, 2011)

So this is off topic but It is Obama Administration who will take the credit.LOL to Obama Haters.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 1, 2011)

as people fall, others replace those positions immediately......all military installations worldwide are now on "high alert" status


----------



## irish_2003 (May 1, 2011)

*Ironically this is 8th anniversary of President Bush's "Mission Accomplished speech"*


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 1, 2011)

What happened? They randomly just find him in a cave or something?


----------



## gamma (May 1, 2011)

It only took billions of dollars to do so ... bless all those who serve  !!!!


----------



## SFW (May 1, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> What happened? They randomly just find him in a cave or something?



No. They defrosted his corpse and planted him in pakistan. Pakistan will have to explain how the fuck he was living there all of this time. Strained relations with pakistan are on the horizon.


----------



## danzik17 (May 1, 2011)

I suppose this required an obligatory "America, Fuck yea."


----------



## Curt James (May 1, 2011)

By Alexis Stevens 

  The Atlanta Journal-Constitution 

 Osama bin Laden reportedly has been killed, various media outlets reported Sunday night.

*President Barack Obama is expected to make a late-night announcement, the White House announced late Sunday.*







*The topic of the unexpected speech is reported to be homeland security, but no other details were released.*

 The announcement is expected to be a major one, WSB Radio Washington, D.C. reporter Jamie Dupree said.

 Bin Laden, the founder of the terrorist group al-Qaede, is thought to  be the mastermind behind the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks on the U.S.

From *Reports: Osama bin Laden dead  | ajc.com*

Look at _this._






YouTube Video


----------



## TJTJ (May 1, 2011)

gamma said:


> It only took billions of dollars to do so ... bless all those who serve  !!!!



put on CNN or FOX or and news channel


----------



## Curt James (May 1, 2011)

danzik17 said:


> I suppose this required an obligatory *"America, Fuck yea."*



Saw this on another board:






YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 1, 2011)

Imosted said:


> So this is off topic but It is Obama Administration who will take the credit.LOL to Obama Haters.



Well, who gives a fuck.  Might as well give credit where it's due.  GWB should have gotten this done years ago instead of being so obsessed with Saddam. The Obama admin deserves credit for this one.  If the muslim world wants to unleash havoc on the US over the death of their saint, let them bring it on.  The truth is, that war started on 9/11.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 1, 2011)

this can't be true....Fox is reporting it and all the libtards say fox lies


----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 1, 2011)

I just hope he's enjoying all those virgins


----------



## TJTJ (May 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWS-FoXbjVI

America, Fuck Yeah !


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 1, 2011)

Please stand for the National Anthem








YouTube Video


----------



## Imosted (May 1, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Well, who gives a fuck.  Might as well give credit where it's due.  GWB should have gotten this done years ago instead of being so obsessed with Saddam. The Obama admin deserves credit for this one.  If the muslim world wants to unleash havoc on the US over the death of their saint, let them bring it on.  The truth is, that war started on 9/11.



Seem to be getting angry there, relax


----------



## irish_2003 (May 1, 2011)

i'm not religious but a friend posted this on FB

*Why are you rejoicing that Osama is in dead and in Hell?

Proverbs  24:17-10, “Do not rejoice when your enemy falls, and do not let your  heart be glad when he stumbles; lest the LORD see it, and it displease  Him, and He turn away His wrath from him.  Do not fret because of  evildoers, nor be envious of the wicked…”

Romans 12:21, “Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good.”*


----------



## danzik17 (May 1, 2011)

They just said this was a special ops raid and not a missile strike?

Imagine if you were that SEAL, Marine, whatever that shot and killed bin Laden.  Like, *you* were the one that killed him.


----------



## TJTJ (May 1, 2011)

danzik17 said:


> They just said this was a special ops raid and not a missile strike?
> 
> Imagine if you were that SEAL, Marine, whatever that shot and killed bin Laden.  Like, *you* were the one that killed him.



I just came.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 1, 2011)

That would be crazy, would you get the 10 mil reward still if you were a soldier?


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 1, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i'm not religious but a friend posted this on FB
> 
> *Why are you rejoicing that Osama is in dead and in Hell?
> 
> ...




Bin Laden's not in hell. He's with his 78 virgins and 78 mother in laws. Wait a minute... maybe you're right


----------



## irish_2003 (May 1, 2011)

he better give credit to bush for starting the search for bin laden


----------



## Glycomann (May 1, 2011)

I think we should hitch his corpse up to a Ford F150 and drag his ass through the streets of NY.


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2011)

Now they need to stuff him full of ham and hang him from a bridge.


----------



## Glycomann (May 1, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> he better give credit to bush for starting the search for bin laden



Or what?  You won't vote for him??


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 1, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> he better give credit to bush for starting the search for bin laden




You gotta be kidding.  Bush didn't give a shit about OBL.  All he was concerned about was triangulating 9/11 into an excuse to going into Iraq and killing Saddam.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 1, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Who will be the next enemy?



stay tuned


----------



## Curt James (May 1, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i'm not religious but a friend posted this on FB
> 
> *Why are you rejoicing that Osama is in dead and in Hell?
> 
> ...



"O Lord of Heaven???s Armies, you test those who are righteous, and you  examine the deepest thoughts and secrets. Let me see your vengeance  against them, for I have committed my cause to you."
Jeremiah 20:12 (NLT)


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 1, 2011)

The enemy is a guy who lived 1500 years ago and started this war.  There are followers in your own neighborhood.  You'd better be on the lookout.  There are 1.2 billion of them and they are all fair game.


----------



## TJTJ (May 1, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Bin Laden's not in hell. He's with his 78 virgins and 78 mother in laws. Wait a minute... maybe you're right




What if its the other kind of virgins. Prepubescent, pimple faced Star Trek nerds


----------



## irish_2003 (May 1, 2011)

*Every nation in every region now has a decision to make. Either you are with us, or you are with the terrorists.
George W. Bush September 20, 2001*


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 1, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> *Every nation in every region now has a decision to make. Either you are with us, or you are with the terrorists.
> George W. Bush September 20, 2001*




No propaganda allowed in this thread.


----------



## TJTJ (May 1, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 1, 2011)

Let's just finish this shit off and drop a goddamn nuke on Mecca FFS!


----------



## danzik17 (May 1, 2011)

People, get the fuck over propaganda and political shit for one thread.  This is about a douchebag that should have died years ago and nothing else - there really is nothing to argue here.


----------



## Mudge (May 1, 2011)

Rest In Pain, long past time.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 1, 2011)

swiftly we need to refocus on the next objective which is zahiri.....this is only gonna get worse.....our kids in the streets chanting are making us look like fools right now......why don't we act like we've been there before instead of this touchdown dance?


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 1, 2011)

OBL is dead.  Who cares?  When did he die?  A couple of years ago?

The US gov never wanted to capture or kill him, as it would be contrary to American interests.

Dalton Fury is right.

Please watch this: it's short.





YouTube Video


----------



## irish_2003 (May 1, 2011)

and now it's embarassing those cheering outside the whitehouse.....remember how pissed we got when those abroad cheered in the streets when the towers fell?


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 1, 2011)

Glad to hear..long overdue..rot in peace.


----------



## cg89 (May 1, 2011)

custom said:


> DONT RIP scumbag!



Rest In Piss dog...not Rest In Peace


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 1, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> and now it's embarassing those cheering outside the whitehouse.....remember how pissed we got when those abroad cheered in the streets when the towers fell?



I remember that like it was yesterday....


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 1, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> and now it's embarassing those cheering outside the whitehouse.....remember how pissed we got when those abroad cheered in the streets when the towers fell?



Miss liberty has thought us to be extra patriotic. Was the cheering a surprise to you?


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 1, 2011)

As for the people cheering in front of the White House, I think they're sheep.

*DALTON FURY WAS RIGHT*


----------



## irish_2003 (May 1, 2011)

Big Smoothy said:


> As for the people cheering in front of the White House, I think they're sheep.
> 
> *DALTON FURY WAS RIGHT*



it would seem that way yes


----------



## cg89 (May 1, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Miss liberty has thought us to be extra patriotic. Was the cheering a surprise to you?



revenge is sweet thats all i gotta say i wish i was there getting drunk with all of them it looks like its a crazy ass party...looks like one of those parties where girls flash their titties  everywhere and blow random dudes


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 1, 2011)

cg89 said:


> revenge is sweet thats all i gotta say i wish i was there getting drunk with all of them it looks like its a crazy ass party...looks like one of those parties where girls flash their titties  everywhere and blow random dudes



we can call it a big ol patriotic orgy


----------



## danzik17 (May 1, 2011)

YouTube Video











.


----------



## min0 lee (May 1, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Who will be the next enemy?



Canada!!


----------



## irish_2003 (May 1, 2011)

just one request to everyone from a  veteran.....please please please do not start playing lee greenwood over  and over and over.....it's moving at first, then quickly makes you want  to break the radio


----------



## min0 lee (May 1, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You gotta be kidding.  Bush didn't give a shit about OBL.  All he was concerned about was triangulating 9/11 into an excuse to going into Iraq and killing Saddam.



This post confused me along with the previous one.
I thought you were an ultra conservative who would defend a member of his paarrty right or wrong.
I was wrong I guess


----------



## bio-chem (May 1, 2011)

YouTube - God Bless The USA by Lee Greenwood


----------



## min0 lee (May 1, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> and now it's embarassing those cheering outside the whitehouse.....remember how pissed we got when those abroad cheered in the streets when the towers fell?



I thought that also, but the difference is that they killed innocent people and we killed a murderer...a coward at that.


----------



## Runner22 (May 1, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> and now it's embarassing those cheering outside the whitehouse.....remember how pissed we got when those abroad cheered in the streets when the towers fell?


 
I'm disgusted by our behavior - We look and sound just like them.  We should hold our heads high, but in silent justice.  Sorry, but I have to say it...did you notice it was a bunch of young college kids.  WTF do they about know sacrifice and liberty.  Once again, we are sending the world a mixed and confused message of the founding beliefs of this country and it's people. We are not like them - right?


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 1, 2011)

SFW said:


> Hes been dead for years. This isnt news.



I'm afraid that this would most likely be the extent of it all. That bearded turban wearing fucker has been on ice for years.

They've found a new enemy to focus on and they're distracting us with this "victory".

Look out brown people, Team America has found a new target.


----------



## min0 lee (May 1, 2011)

Runner22 said:


> I'm disgusted by our behavior - We look and sound just like them.  We should hold our heads high, but in silent justice.  Sorry, but I have to say it...did you notice it was a bunch of young college kids.  WTF do they about know sacrifice and liberty.  Once again, we are sending the world a mixed and confused message of the founding beliefs of this country and it's people. We are not like them - right?



A lot of people are cheering  the death of a madman....not an innocent person.
Much like they did with Mussolini, Hitler and whoever else caused pain to innocent people.


----------



## busyLivin (May 1, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> and now it's embarassing those cheering outside the whitehouse.....remember how pissed we got when those abroad cheered in the streets when the towers fell?



Let them cheer.  I'm tired of kissing Muslim ass, as if not doing it would appease them.  bin Laden caused so much death & destruction, I wouldn't be surprised if every person at home hearing this didn't want to do the same.  Fuck radical muslims, and fuck the muslims who don't see the necessity of his capture, and ultimately his death.  

As far as the political implications and paying Bush respects, Obama did that.  He called Bush & mentioned him in his speech, but in the end Obama got him.  I don't necessarily fault Bush for not getting him.. finding one man in the world is going to be hard.. especially when the Pakistani government was probably hiding him.  But Obama earned the respect he'll get from this, and he did something that's going to boost his poll numbers.. maybe even get him re-elected. 

My political leanings are no secret, but in this instance, he got the job done.  Talking about politics here, as daznik said, is pretty stupid though.  I remember something i think manic said a while back that the great thing about America is we "snap together like Voltron" when things happen.  I take pride in that, and think tonight is a night we can collectively say Obama & our military did a good job... we have plenty of time to worry about our differences.  Take a break & enjoy a victory.

It was symbolically important, and may (at least to some degree) dishearten what remains of al Qaeda.  there couldn't be any other outcome for him.  If nothing else, it sends a message that no matter how long it takes, we get those who fuck with us.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 1, 2011)

so since all the info came from the CIA, can we now finally punish Pelosi for her comments against the CIA a year ago?


----------



## Chubby (May 1, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I'm afraid that this would most likely be the extent of it all. That bearded turban wearing fucker has been on ice for years.
> 
> They've found a new enemy to focus on and they're distracting us with this "victory".
> 
> *Look out brown people, Team America has found a new targe*


Does that mean we have to keep spending money on stupid war?


----------



## Runner22 (May 1, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> A lot of people are cheering the death of a madman....not an innocent person.
> Much like they did with Mussolini, Hitler and whoever else caused pain to innocent people.


 
Cheer in your mind and take the high road. We can be happy a monster is gone without being like a 3rd nation. America rose, because our beliefs are strong , true and right. Sounds like red, white and blue eh?


----------



## busyLivin (May 1, 2011)

Runner22 said:


> Cheer in your mind and take the high road. We can be happy a monster is gone without being like a 3rd nation. America rose, because our beliefs are strong , true and right. Sounds like red, white and blue eh?



I think our cheering is understandable.. and deserved.  Regardless if we did or didn't celebrate, our TVs our going to be filled tomorrow with Muslims holding a mass murderers picture up, praising him, while American flags and Obama posters burn...followed by innocent people being murdered.

Yeah, lets really compare our celebrations.


----------



## Curt James (May 1, 2011)

Big Smoothy said:


> OBL is dead.  Who cares?  When did he die?  A couple of years ago?
> 
> The US gov never wanted to capture or kill him, as it would be contrary to American interests.
> 
> ...



That's not short. That's THIRTEEN MINUTES! And I'm already up too late on a school night. But, hey, had to post this. Just saw it on Facebook. lulz

(Smoothy, I'll watch the video later. I promise.)


----------



## Runner22 (May 1, 2011)

busyLivin said:


> I think our cheering is understandable.. and deserved. Regardless if we did or didn't celebrate, our TVs our going to be filled tomorrow with Muslims holding a mass murderers picture up, praising him, while American flags and Obama posters burn...followed by innocent people being murdered.
> 
> Yeah, lets really compare our celebrations.


 
Cheering? You're a moron! Did we win a baseball or football game - no!  We did what we have to do and it's what we have been doing for years (taking out the trash).  Be an example, not  a follower...it's once again, we lead by example.


----------



## stanleytapp (May 1, 2011)

This is the great news... I am so happpyyyy..........


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 2, 2011)

Well, OBL has already been buried at sea.

Who knows what to believe. 

Apparently it's according to muzzie tradition to bury a muzzie within 24 hours.


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 2, 2011)

Sounds like a croc of sh*t to me.  Who knows:
---
*Official: Bin Laden buried at sea*

By MATT APUZZO, Associated Press Matt Apuzzo, Associated Press 
*WASHINGTON – A U.S. official says Osama bin Laden has been buried at sea.*

*
After bin Laden was killed in a raid by U.S. forces in Pakistan, senior administration officials said the body would be handled according to Islamic practice and tradition. That practice calls for the body to be buried within 24 hours,* the official said. Finding a country willing to accept the remains of the world's most wanted terrorist would have been difficult, the official said. So *the U.S. decided to bury him at sea.*

The official, who spoke Monday on condition of anonymity to discuss sensitive national security matters, *did not immediately say where that occurred.*

Entire: Official: Bin Laden buried at sea - Yahoo! News


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> *Ironically this is 8th anniversary of President Bush's "Mission Accomplished speech"*


 
I find it amusing people still hang onto this nonsense without actually doing further research - but not surprised. Out of context BS.

I keep up on the news every day - the one day where I am doing yard work from sunrise to sunset then crash, I miss a big one. It's buzzing around the water cooler today at work and was blown away by the news.

I'll take late is better than never.

America.. FUCK YA!


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

Runner22 said:


> I'm disgusted by our behavior - We look and sound just like them. We should hold our heads high, but in silent justice. Sorry, but I have to say it...did you notice it was a bunch of young college kids. WTF do they about know sacrifice and liberty. Once again, we are sending the world a mixed and confused message of the founding beliefs of this country and it's people. We are not like them - right?


 
A mastermind behind the murder of innocent women and children. Big difference, chump. When we find cowerdice like that within our ranks, we punish with impunity.

Get off your soapbox and sit the fuck down. If your so disgusted with our behavior, then gtfo - goto France or take a bottle of pills.

There is always going to be a few out there to rain on the parade with complete nonsense.


----------



## ROID (May 2, 2011)

This is good for re-election.


----------



## 99raptor (May 2, 2011)

good ridance to the cocksucker


----------



## cg89 (May 2, 2011)

Penn State University after the announcement...pure craziness


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> Does that mean we have to keep spending money on stupid war?


What do you mean "we"? You're not an American.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> A lot of people are cheering  the death of a madman....not an innocent person.
> Much like they did with Mussolini, Hitler and whoever else caused pain to innocent people.


I'm cheering because they killed a muslim. 

One down, one billion to go.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 2, 2011)

It was only a matter of time.  May sea creatures eat his body and then poop it out.


----------



## Glycomann (May 2, 2011)

Fugg them.  I am so sick and tired of appeasing these murdering prickes b/c they are members of some psychotic ancient religious ideology.


----------



## Glycomann (May 2, 2011)

Well, now I've heard everything.  We buried him at sea?  Come on.  This is all BS.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 2, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Well, now I've heard everything.  We buried him at sea?  Come on.  This is all BS.






1. we can't bring him to justice

2. there is no body, buried at the sea


----------



## gamma (May 2, 2011)

American is invested in  the mid east , no matter what . Weather we agree or not we will continue run operations over there . We will never fully pull out . We still have bases in Korea , Japan Germany etc.  JUS HOW IT WORKS.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 2, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Well, now I've heard everything.  We buried him at sea?  Come on.  This is all BS.




I knew there had to be a catch.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2011)

gamma said:


> American is invested in  the mid east , no matter what . Weather we agree or not we will continue run operations over there . We will never fully pull out . We still have bases in Korea , Japan Germany etc.  JUS HOW IT WORKS.



We're in Japan and Korea because it's what those governments want and it's in America's interests.

Back in 2006 (I think) the Germans had an election where the winning candidate talked a lot of shit about the USA. The USA decided to "reorg" and pull bases out of Germany. The Germans changed their tune pretty fucking quick.


----------



## Chubby (May 2, 2011)

DOMS said:


> *What do you mean "we"?* You're not an
> American.


I mean all my fellow americans except You.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> 1. we can't bring him to justice
> 
> 2. there is no body, buried at the sea



I'd always hoped they kill him on the spot. He doesn't deserve a trail. But yeah, I need to see a body.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> I mean all my fellow americans except You.



Just because you snuck into this country doesn't make you an American.


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

Better to bury him at sea than to have a shrine devoted to him. I would have prefered incineration, placing the ashes in a nuke headed for Iran - but I won't complain. 

I assume more 9/11 crackpots will come out with more conspiracies soon enough on this one.


----------



## TJTJ (May 2, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Better to bury him at sea than to have a shrine devoted to him. I would have prefered incineration, placing the ashes in a nuke headed for Iran - but I won't complain.
> 
> I assume more 9/11 crackpots will come out with more conspiracies soon enough on this one.




Oh for sure. I have a client Im training today and hes a big conspiracy theorist. Im not even going to mention it. He told me he "doesnt even think there is an al qaeda" what a buffoon lol 

I want to say this one thing about conspiracy theorist, do you know how hard it is to keep a lie, have you ever kept on lieing and always got away with it? Its harder to make shit up then to tell the truth. also if they are in control of everything, are they in control of your business, life or thoughts? Is the TV switching on zapping you in the eyes and implanting zombie self destruction code?

Wake up and stop living in a make believe world that is, in fact, being made up by the very people you think are telling you the truth(conspiracy theorist) 

I guess our next man on the wanted list is Bigfoot! Oh and the loch ness monster! Fucking Quacks


----------



## Chubby (May 2, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Just because you snuck into this country doesn't make you an American.


Your great great grant parents came here illegally so that makes you illegal.  I came here legally so I am legal.


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> Your great great grant parents came here illegally so that makes you illegal. I came here legally so I am legal.


 
What is this tit for twat shit? stfu already.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 2, 2011)

phosphor said:


> *Better to bury him at sea than to have a shrine devoted to him.* I would have prefered incineration, placing the ashes in a nuke headed for Iran - but I won't complain.



You gotta be fucking kidding me. The tube tells you his is dead, and you wont demand to see the body as proof? thats the least the can do  you gotta be delusional or something.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 2, 2011)

THE END IS COMING.
ILLUMINATI WAS FOUNDED MAY 1.
Illuminati - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> You gotta be fucking kidding me. The tube tells you his is dead, and you wont demand to see the body as proof? thats the least the can do  you gotta be delusional or something.


 
I stated my case as to why I prefer it this way. Keep jerking away, like I give a shit.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 2, 2011)

phosphor said:


> I stated my case as to why I prefer it this way. Keep jerking away, like I give a shit.



Yes because the 9/11 victims don't deserve to see at LEAST a body as proof?

No trial in american soil, no body for the victims.

ok mr. obedient citizen . stand back, im about to shoot


----------



## KelJu (May 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


>




 Funniest picture I have ever seen.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 2, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Better to bury him at sea than to have a shrine devoted to him. I would have prefered incineration, placing the ashes in a nuke headed for Iran - but I won't complain.
> 
> I assume more 9/11 crackpots will come out with more conspiracies soon enough on this one.



You've got to be fucking shitting me.


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> You've got to be fucking shitting me.


 
I shit you not. I would never shit you.


----------



## IronAddict (May 2, 2011)

Like I said in the other thread about this topic. Show me his long form death certificate, just for proofs sake !


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 2, 2011)

Big Smoothy said:


> Sounds like a croc of sh*t to me.  Who knows:
> ---
> *Official: Bin Laden buried at sea*
> *
> After bin Laden was killed in a raid by U.S. forces in Pakistan, senior administration officials said the body would be handled according to Islamic practice and tradition. That practice calls for the body to be buried within 24 hours,* the official said. Finding a country willing to accept the remains of the world's most wanted terrorist would have been difficult, the official said. So *the U.S. decided to bury him at sea.*



I sure hope this is horse shit.  Fuck Islam and all of its barbaric traditions.  This would be a slap in the face to the family members of 9/11 victims.  I say show our respect for Islam and all its traditions by burying the scumbag wrapped in pig intestines with a penthouse magazine under his arm.  And, be sure to send video footage to Al Jazeera.  GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 2, 2011)

Runner22 said:


> I'm disgusted by our behavior - We look and sound just like them.  We should hold our heads high, but in silent justice.  Sorry, but I have to say it...did you notice it was a bunch of young college kids.  WTF do they about know sacrifice and liberty.  Once again, we are sending the world a mixed and confused message of the founding beliefs of this country and it's people. We are not like them - right?



Why don't you just put a rope around your neck and do a nose dive off your roof.  GYCH!


----------



## DEATH MATCH (May 2, 2011)

I have never seed so many liberal hypocrites come out of the woodwork and try to act like they have been on our side the whole time, I will never forget "Bush lied people died" or "end the war" or " this is an illegal unjust war", or that we owe anyone retributions for the war on terror,all for political gain. America did not care about your opinion then and it does not now. God bless the troops and their families. And the People need to see the body how do we Americans know its really him this is already controversy.


----------



## Chubby (May 2, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Like I said in the other thread about this topic. *Show me his long form death certificate, just for proofs sake* !


They are not gonna show it unless Donald Trump is involved.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 2, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Better to bury him at sea than to have a shrine devoted to him. I would have prefered incineration, placing the ashes in a nuke headed for Iran - but I won't complain.
> 
> I assume more 9/11 crackpots will come out with more conspiracies soon enough on this one.



So they hunt down the most wanted man in the world for 10 years and when they finally find this elusive master of hide and seek, they kill him, bury his body in the sea out of respect for his faith and you don't want to see *any* proof of capture to back up their claims? 

You don't think that there is anything at all suspicious about this? Did they treat Saddam with such admiral respect after they hung him with a noose?

And the people who don't believe this due to a lack of evidence will be called conspiracy theorists....


----------



## Kirk B (May 2, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> last week over 500 taliban escaped from a afghan prison.....expect a swarm of attacks to begin now in retribution against us.....WWIII is about to begin....



it's said one of his top people is going to avenge his death!!!!!! They are raised different over there they don't give a fuck about us they hate the USA this will be bad i agree with you irish 100000000000%

But it's also about time we got his ass it only took 10 years LOL

Thats even if we got him wheres the body, oh at sea, Get the  fuck out of here who knows what to believe if you have enough money you can get away with anything even what he supposedly did IDK this is all bullshit!!! True-fully  if you ask me!!!! But what do i know!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 2, 2011)

DEATH MATCH said:


> I have never seed so many liberal hypocrites come out of the woodwork and try to act like they have been on our side the whole time, I will never forget "Bush lied people died" or "end the war" or " this is an illegal unjust war", or that we owe anyone retributions for the war on terror,all for political gain. America did not care about your opinion then and it does not now. God bless the troops and their families. And the People need to see the body how do we Americans know its really him this is already controversy.



Everyone wanted Bin Laden dead, the "Bush lied people died" stuff was about how we went from looking for Bin Laden and failing to going after Hussein.


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> So they hunt down the most wanted man in the world for 10 years and when they finally find this elusive master of hide and seek, they kill him, bury his body in the sea out of respect for his faith and you don't want to see *any* proof of capture to back up their claims?
> 
> You don't think that there is anything at all suspicious about this? Did they treat Saddam with such admiral respect after they hung him with a noose?
> 
> And the people who don't believe this due to a lack of evidence will be called conspiracy theorists....


 
Anything that goes outside the normal channels of information is in essence, the realm of conspiracy. I have not discounted every conspiracy just because it is conspiracy - I merely made mention that from the way they disposed of the body, it will bring people out to oppose the normal news flow. Hell, for some people, seeing the body would not be enough. Grilling and eating his dead ass would not be enough. DNA tests would not be enough.

I am not sure why you even have an issue with it - Obama clearly went in there Rambo style and mopped up Bush's mess, right? Since your an avid supporter of Obama (based on various threads I have read), I am confused as to why you would ever dare to question him. J/K


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 2, 2011)

DEATH MATCH said:


> I have never seed so many liberal hypocrites come out of the woodwork and try to act like they have been on our side the whole time, I will never forget "Bush lied people died" or "end the war" or " this is an illegal unjust war", or that we owe anyone retributions for the war on terror,all for political gain. America did not care about your opinion then and it does not now. God bless the troops and their families. And the People need to see the body how do we Americans know its really him this is already controversy.



I don't believe it either.  I put gas in my car this morning and I'm pretty sure he was working at the 7/11.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 2, 2011)

busyLivin said:


> Fuck radical muslims, and fuck the muslims who don't see the necessity of his capture, and ultimately his death.



People up in arms because they can't build a fucking mosque on ground zero...

wha.. what... what.. what the fuck is this?

Best post in the thread, BL.


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2011)

*Osama Bin Laden Is Dead*






YouTube Video


----------



## soxmuscle (May 2, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I don't believe it either.  I put gas in my car this morning and I'm pretty sure he was working at the 7/11.



Haha...


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

*White House Officials Debate Releasing Photographs of Bin Laden’s Corpse*

The Obama administration has photographs of Osama bin Laden’s dead body and officials are debating what to do with them and whether they should be released to the public, officials tell ABC News.

“There’s no doubt it’s him,” says a US official who has seen the pictures and also reminds us that OBL was 6’4”.

The argument for releasing them: to ensure that the public knows and can appreciate that he's dead. There is of course skepticism throughout the world that the US government claim that it killed bin Laden is true.

The argument against releasing the pictures: they’re gruesome. He has a massive head wound above his left eye where he took bullet, with brains and blood visible.

In July 2003, the US government released photographs of Saddam Hussein’s dead sons Uday and Qusay Hussain but not until after they’d been touched up by a mortician, making them look not quite real.

White House Officials Debate Releasing Photographs of Bin Laden


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 2, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Anything that goes outside the normal channels of information is in essence, the realm of conspiracy. I have not discounted every conspiracy just because it is conspiracy - I merely made mention that from the way they disposed of the body, it will bring people out to oppose the normal news flow. Hell, for some people, seeing the body would not be enough. Grilling and eating his dead ass would not be enough. DNA tests would not be enough.
> 
> I am not sure why you even have an issue with it - Obama clearly went in there Rambo style and mopped up Bush's mess, right? Since your an avid supporter of Obama (based on various threads I have read), I am confused as to why you would ever dare to question him. J/K



I was suspicious/skeptical of the whole scenario to begin with and I would have thought (as I stated in this thread) that they may have had Osama in ice until they decided a "victory date" that was suitable for their ultimate goals. I made the mistake of assuming that after making claims of having his dead corpse they would then provide some form of evidence. I was wrong, they didn't even bother providing any evidence at all. The news is not evidence.

The only reason I have defended Obama in other threads is because your former President was an evil tyrant and a bible thumping warlord. I feel that Obama is a much more intelligent and suitable person to be in such a position of power. He embraces science and he avoids using "the God card" as tool to persuade public opinion. 
I don't follow your politics however I cant help but feel that we live in a slightly better world now that the Bush administration is gone.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 2, 2011)

What the fuck are you debating for?

I want a new poster for my apartment...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 2, 2011)

They need to go out.  Otherwise, no one will ever know for sure.  Who gives a shit if it offends the muslim world.  All the moar reason to release them IMO.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 2, 2011)

What do people think of the videos being shown on all the news channels capturing the Al Qaeda training?

They're doing karate moves, running up pieces of wood... Their training is a carbon copy of the obstacle course a buddy and I made in 3rd grade gym class.

Those moves aren't going to be much help against a Navy Seal.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 2, 2011)

The best part of the story is how one of the cocksuckers who died, possibly Osama I suppose, used a woman as a shield and is the reason she died.

Haha... Hysterical.


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

I was talking to a co-worker and he came up with a better way to dispose of the body. Throw it in a pigfarm to be eaten whole, along with a bunch of Korans. Well done, sir, well done.


----------



## bandaidwoman (May 2, 2011)

according to Stratfor his death is completely irrelavent. ( stratfor is the CIA news agency)



> The Tactical Irrelevance of Osama bin Laden's Death
> May 2, 2011 | 1450 GMT
> 
> NOEL CELIS/AFP/Getty Images
> ...


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2011)

Trump will now demand to see the actual pics of Osama Bin Laden!


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> according to Stratfor his death is completely irrelavent. ( stratfor is the CIA news agency)



Its not irrelevant to the American psyche, its a victory 'we' all needed after 9-11, it also speaks loudly that this happened on Obama's watch and Bush failed to capture him, maybe because the Bush administration was in the wrong country?


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> Trump will now demand to see the actual pics of Osama Bin Laden!


 
Oh shit, Prince, now you went and done it. lol


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> Its not irrelevant to the American psyche, its a victory 'we' all needed after 9-11, it also speaks loudly that this happened on Obama's watch and Bush failed to capture him, *maybe because the Bush administration was in the wrong country*?


 
Read all the news of the day and you will find what I bolded incorrect, let alone past newswires. For years they suspected he was hiding there.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 2, 2011)

Sources tell ABC News that in March President Obama authorized the   development of a plan for the U.S. to bomb Osama bin Laden’s Abbottabad   compound with two B2 stealth bombers dropping a few dozen 2,000-pound   JDAMs (Joint Direct Attack Munitions) on the compound.

 But when the president heard the compound would be reduced to rubble he chose not to pursue that option.

 That would mean there would be no evidence bin Laden was dead to   present to the world – no DNA evidence, as the administration   anticipates it will have.

 Plus all 22 people in the compound including women and children, plus likely many neighbors would be killed.

 The president wanted proof. And he wanted to minimize collateral damage.

 So instead the president authorized this incredibly daring and   difficult operation, scheduled for a time of “low loom” – little moon   luminosity – so the US helicopters could enter into Pakistan low to the   ground and undetected.

 The operation was authorized Friday morning.

 It was originally planned for Saturday night but on Friday, for weather reasons, it was pushed to Sunday.

 The bombing plan was one of many multiple possible courses of action   presented to the president in March and then refined over the course of   the next several weeks.

In March, President Obama Authorized Development of Plan to Bomb Compound but Wanting Evidence of OBL


----------



## soxmuscle (May 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> Its not irrelevant to the American psyche, its a victory 'we' all needed after 9-11, it also speaks loudly that this happened on Obama's watch and Bush failed to capture him, maybe because the Bush administration was in the wrong country?



I've been reading numerous tweets from people saying they believe this assures Obama of being re-elected.

Bold statement, but the reaction to all this shit has definitely had an impact regardless of what anybody says.  Even if it's irrelevant to them, it's not irrelevant to us.


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Read all the news of the day and you will find what I bolded incorrect, let alone past newswires. For years they suspected he was hiding there.



oh, well if they suspected that then it must be true, just like all of those weapons of mass destruction that were hiding in Iraq, right?


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> I've been reading numerous tweets from people saying they believe this assures Obama of being re-elected.
> 
> Bold statement, but the reaction to all this shit has definitely had an impact regardless of what anybody says.  Even if it's irrelevant to them, it's not irrelevant to us.



yup, its a huge victory to Americans.


----------



## juggernaut (May 2, 2011)

Osama Bin Laden Killed By Navy Seals in Firefight - ABC News

My son is almost done with college, and is going into the Navy Seals.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 2, 2011)

Report: DNA At Mass. General Confirms bin Laden's Death - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston



> The death of a sister of  Osama bin Laden at Massachusetts General  Hospital allowed the United  States to confirm bin Laden's death, ABC  News reported.When his  sister died in Boston, tissue from her body was  taken by government  officials for DNA testing, ABC News correspondent  Brian Ross reported.That  tissue sample was used to match the DNA found  on the man killed by  special forces troops who conducted the raid on  bin Laden's Pakistani  compound.Officials said bin Laden's identity was  confirmed through DNA testing.



Why does it take so god damn long on Maury if it can be done in a couple hours?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 2, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Osama Bin Laden Killed By Navy Seals in Firefight - ABC News
> 
> My son is almost done with college, and is going into the Navy Seals.



I have a friend doing the same thing.  Really cool.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 2, 2011)

GAZA (Reuters) - The Palestinian Islamist group Hamas on Monday  condemned the killing by U.S. forces of Osama bin Laden and mourned him  as an "Arab holy warrior."
"We regard this as a continuation of the American policy based on  oppression and the shedding of Muslim and Arab blood," Ismail Haniyeh,  head of the Hamas administration in the Gaza Strip, told reporters.
Though he noted doctrinal differences between bin Laden's al Qaeda and  Hamas, Haniyeh said: "We condemn the assassination and the killing of an  Arab holy warrior. We ask God to offer him mercy with the true  believers and the martyrs."


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 2, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> The best part of the story is how one of the cocksuckers who died, possibly Osama I suppose, used a woman as a shield and is the reason she died.
> 
> Haha... Hysterical.



Geez, you sound just as bad as the people you hate.
Fucking hypocrite.


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> oh, well if they suspected that then it must be true, just like all of those weapons of mass destruction that were hiding in Iraq, right?


 
Irrelevant, but thanks for trying.


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 2, 2011)

> The Tactical Irrelevance of Osama bin Laden's Death



Good find, and wise words, BAWoman.

This is only symbolic - at best.

The celebrations who how stupid and ignorant Northern Virginia white boy preppies are.

This is only symbolic - at best.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 2, 2011)

Finally


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Irrelevant, but thanks for trying.



You're right, the only thing that is relevant is that he is dead and it happened under the Obama administration's command. Sorry folks, but I really think we will have Obama for another term.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> The best part of the story is how one of the cocksuckers who died, possibly Osama I suppose, used a woman as a shield and is the reason she died.
> 
> Haha... Hysterical.



It's kinda like this:






It's a Muslim thing.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> You're right, the only thing that is relevant is that he is dead and it happened under the Obama administration's command. Sorry folks, but I really think we will have Obama for another term.



It's often said that when you kill one evil person, another takes his place.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 2, 2011)

joy behar (idiot) says they should just cancel the 2012 elections and give it to barry hussein......really? she's irrelevant since elizabeth hasselbeck shut her up.....


oh  and we never landed on the moon either!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 2, 2011)

YouTube Video











I wonder what was going through Obama's head when he made this joke.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 2, 2011)

DOMS said:


> It's kinda like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup.  It's absurd.

I don't see it, cat.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 2, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> joy behar (idiot) says they should just cancel the 2012 elections and give it to barry hussein......really? she's irrelevant since elizabeth hasselbeck shut her up.....
> 
> 
> oh  and we never landed on the moon either!!!



How about the single bullet therory?


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2011)

DOMS said:


> It's often said that when you kill one evil person, another takes his place.



There is no doubt, I was watching CNN yesterday and they said his second in command will take over. That is not the point, we will never stop these terrorist groups, anyone with average intelligence can come to that conclusion.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 2, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> joy behar (idiot) says they should just cancel the 2012 elections and give it to barry hussein......really? she's irrelevant since elizabeth hasselbeck shut her up.....
> 
> 
> oh  and we never landed on the moon either!!!



The euphoria will pass soon enough and people will get their focus back on the more important issues.  It would have had more impact on 2012 if it had happened 9-12 months down the road.  If UE is still >8%, inflation continues, gas prices are north of $4, the libbies can kiss their mesiah goodbye.


----------



## bandaidwoman (May 2, 2011)

stratfor beleives there was immense role played by pakistani intelligence but they won;t elaborate on it yet , makes sense since the helicopter somehow evaded detection  i don;t understand transpondance codes and blah blah blah so I will wait till stratfor post a official report.


----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> Sorry folks, but I really think we will have Obama for another term.



Not necessarily.  This is undoubtedly a huge win for him.. and one he earned. If he was wrong, he would have stirred up a huge shit storm. Kudos to him for getting it right.

But there's too much time between now and next November to know if it will be the determining factor.  His approval rating took a nose dive in the past 1.5 years, and it can easily happen again. George Bush had close to 90% approval after 9/11, and we know what happened to him.

That said, I thought he would be re-elected even before this happened.


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> You're right, the only thing that is relevant is that he is dead and it happened under the Obama administration's command. Sorry folks, but I really think we will have Obama for another term.


 
poke. poke. poke.. wtf. lol You make it sound like Obama is the super-soldier that went over there and got the job done. Operatives have been on the ground for years sniffing about. The CIA got a lead and confimed it over months. They went over the plan of attack based on the desires of the top brass and what Obama wanted. Obama ok'ed the timing and the plan and our military carried out the plan. If the opportunity was valid when Bush was still in office, he would have done the same thing. Not dismissing Obama's decisions on this - he made the right decision to let loose the hounds, obviously.

For claiming to be a non-voter and not being pro-Obama or pro anything, you certainly have a very large left leaning attitude on subjects.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 2, 2011)

WikiLeaks: Osama bin Laden 'protected' by Pakistani security - Telegraph


----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2011)

phosphor said:


> If the opportunity was valid when Bush was still in office, he would have done the same thing. Not dismissing Obama's decisions on this - he made the right decision to let loose the hounds, obviously.



Very true... but that's politics. Obama made the right decision, and will get credit for it.  He would have been in deep shit if he made the wrong decisions, so I don't mind crediting him with Osama's death.

I wish people wouldn't automatically equate that to gifting him a re-election for making a good decision among several bad ones (in my opinion), but again: that's how politics work.


----------



## Realist (May 2, 2011)

*The overraction to this has been hysterical.*

One terror leader dead does not = end of terriorism or world peace.


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2011)

phosphor said:


> poke. poke. poke.. wtf. lol You make it sound like Obama is the super-soldier that went over there and got the job done. Operatives have been on the ground for years sniffing about. The CIA got a lead and confimed it over months. They went over the plan of attack based on the desires of the top brass and what Obama wanted. Obama ok'ed the timing and the plan and our military carried out the plan. If the opportunity was valid when Bush was still in office, he would have done the same thing. Not dismissing Obama's decisions on this - he made the right decision to let loose the hounds, obviously.
> 
> For claiming to be a non-voter and not being pro-Obama or pro anything, you certainly have a very large left leaning attitude on subjects.



does not matter, he is the current commander in chief, ever been in the military?


----------



## TJTJ (May 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> You're right, the only thing that is relevant is that he is dead and it happened under the Obama administration's command. Sorry folks, but I really think we will have Obama for another term.



I can see the Bush people now going to start to give credit to Bush(even though Obama authorized this mission under his administration) but for some reason they blame Obama for the Economy crashing(which happened under Bush's Admin) These people are back assward.

Watch, youll see


----------



## T_man (May 2, 2011)

Realist said:


> *The overraction to this has been hysterical.*
> 
> One terror leader dead does not = end of terriorism or world peace.



If anything, makes things worse


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> does not matter, he is the current commander in chief, ever been in the military?


 
Marine Corps, back when Clinton started his terms.


----------



## mastodon25 (May 2, 2011)

Realist said:


> *The overraction to this has been hysterical.*
> 
> One terror leader dead does not = end of terriorism or world peace.


 
Really? The people are not celebrating the end of terrorism or world peace but they are celebrating the fact we killed the guy that was in charge of the single deadliest attack on our soil in the history of this country. To me its a great thing to celebrate, it brings justice and peace to those that lost loved ones on that day.......


----------



## soxmuscle (May 2, 2011)

uh oh... what if Bin Laden's head wasn't facing Mecca when they dumped him?

How are we supposed to live?


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 2, 2011)

This was a great accomplishment, but it won't sway the elections, they are too far away. If Obama doesn't turn around the economy or the republicans find someone electable he could be in serious trouble. Hopefully this second go round with ridonkulous gas prices will get us moved towards energy independence.


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

Dale Mabry said:


> This was a great accomplishment, but it won't sway the elections, they are too far away. If Obama doesn't turn around the economy or the republicans find someone electable he could be in serious trouble. Hopefully this second go round with ridonkulous gas prices will get us moved towards energy independence.


 
You nailed it.


----------



## DEATH MATCH (May 2, 2011)

prince said:


> you're right, the only thing that is relevant is that he is dead and it happened under the obama administration's command. Sorry folks, but i really think we will have obama for another term.


 

cmomn dude take your head out of barrys butt.it was bush that started the man hunt against usama not barry. Barry is the same guy who wanted troops out soon remember prince or that doesnt matter anymore huh.irish and others are correct if the economy sucks if gas prices are high if unemployment is high there is no way he gets elected thats a fact no matter if trump runs againts him.


----------



## maniclion (May 2, 2011)

He was obviously relevant enough for a wealthy Muslim in Pakistan to allow him to stay in his mansion even knowing that the US is known for bombing the shit out of his possible hideout.  I wonder how long he was shacked up in this mansion.  All this time we pictured him cowering in caves.

Knowing he had support of wealthy muslims worries me, that means he had financial support to keep some operations running......

Good for Obama though, he achieved at least one of his primary objectives and it was a huge one for the morale of a struggling nation.....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 2, 2011)

On second thought, I just might vote for him this time just because he's now spared me from having to watch the Royal Wedding every time I turn on the news.  It was getting old having to hear about it every time Prince William took a shit.


----------



## SFW (May 2, 2011)

DEATH MATCH said:


> cmomn dude take your head out of barrys butt.it was bush that started the man hunt against usama not barry. .



I thought clinton intitiated the manhunt after the embassy attacks and uss cole deally.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2011)

SFW said:


> I thought clinton intitiated the manhunt after the embassy attacks and uss cole deally.



He didn't do jack. That's why 9/11 happened. 

The terrorists kept increasing the severity of the attacks and suffered no retaliation. They kept up with the attacks, culminating in 9/11.


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2011)

DEATH MATCH said:


> cmomn dude take your head out of barrys butt.it was bush that started the man hunt against usama not barry. Barry is the same guy who wanted troops out soon remember prince or that doesnt matter anymore huh.irish and others are correct if the economy sucks if gas prices are high if unemployment is high there is no way he gets elected thats a fact no matter if trump runs againts him.



The Bush administration had 7 years to find Osama and failed, period.

Obama wanted the troops out of Iraq.

Obama is not in control of gas prices and the economy was a fucking mess when he stepped into office, REMEMBER?

Trump has ZERO chance at winning, the only thing Trump is doing is making things more entertaining, just like Ross Perot did.


----------



## ROID (May 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> The Bush administration had 7 years to find Osama and failed, period.
> 
> Obama wanted the troops out of Iraq.
> 
> ...



The only purpose Trump will serve is to take votes away from the republican party. 

Honestly, does it even matter who is elected ? It's gonna be the same ole thing.


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2011)

ROID said:


> Honestly, does it even matter who is elected?



nope, that is why I don't vote.


----------



## sara (May 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> nope, that is why I don't vote.



Same here


----------



## Gena Marie (May 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> nope, that is why I don't vote.



Not true, we voted once.


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Not true, we voted once.



yes, in my lifetime I have voted twice.


----------



## Glycomann (May 2, 2011)

I just realized that if I was lost in the desert but had a map and no compass I could just dig up a Muslim and I would know the direction to Mecca.


----------



## maniclion (May 2, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> I just realized that if I was lost in the desert but had a map and no compass I could just dig up a Muslim and I would know the direction to Mecca.


What if they weren't sure and just defaulted to the East?  Ya know where the Sun rises....


----------



## DEATH MATCH (May 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> The Bush administration had 7 years to find Osama and failed, period.
> 
> Obama wanted the troops out of Iraq.
> 
> ...


 

Dude you forget it was Bush who got this Hunt rolling to begain with not Barry. Barry has had over 2 years to fix things we are in more debt ever in our lifetime,Barry has created 5 trillion in 2 years-FACT and like I said if things stay the same or even get better a little he will not win and who ever gets the nod on the Republican side will win.


----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2011)

Ironic... I just heard that the name of the courier that led them to the compound was extracted from KSM during waterboarding.


----------



## Glycomann (May 2, 2011)

maniclion said:


> What if they weren't sure and just defaulted to the East?  Ya know where the Sun rises....



You're a pesky varmint. you see it was night.  I passed out form the heat. I woke up and saw a bunch of rocks like this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I dug up a corpse that looked like this:





And the corpse was holding a sign that looked like this:






So I was pretty sure the turd was facing Mecca.


----------



## busyLivin (May 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> The Bush administration had 7 years to find Osama and failed, period.
> 
> Obama wanted the troops out of Iraq.
> 
> ...



I'd be shocked if Trump actually ran.  I think he's on a publicity tour.  No way he goes on a tirade dropping f-bombs left and right and hopes to convince conservatives he's their man.


----------



## SFW (May 2, 2011)

DOMS said:


> He didn't do jack. That's why 9/11 happened.
> 
> The terrorists kept increasing the severity of the attacks and suffered no retaliation. They kept up with the attacks, culminating in 9/11.




Well in all fairness, clinton wasnt a psychic. Thats like blaming hitlers dad for not pulling out.

He did draw up plans to go after osama and The taliban but the cia and fbi wouldnt or couldnt confirm that he was the perp responsible for the yemen attacks and east african bombings at the embassy. Their reluctance, coupled in with that friggin pig linda tripp....i mean it led to a lot of issues. 

He did actually order a cruise missle strike but they just missed him by a couple of hours. That was stil a lot closer than bush ever came. Oh yeah tora bora....but how many soldiers lives did bush destroy with irrelevant, unskilled ground troops running around aimlessly over there and in iraq? 

But as he left office, he drew up a solid anti terror plan....which laid the foundation of acknowledging that al qaeda existed and were a threat. Before then, the west Still saw osama as an anti soviet war lord with a common interest.  

Anyway, all of this can be confirmed factchck.org.....


----------



## bio-chem (May 2, 2011)

WOW, this whole thing fucking blows me away. we got the dirty pig fucker. he's dead. that evil bastard is now taking a two pronged elephant schlong in his ass right next to hitler in hell and this thread is about bush vs. obama? wtf? this should be the one thing conservatives and liberals can get together on. the rejoicing over a fallen fucktard enemy. may a thousand swine piss on his unmarked grave as the worms return his worthless corpse to the dust from which it began as his soul suffers endless punishment by donkey rape so that americans and freedom loving people the world over may eat cheeseburgers and sing God bless America until the 72 virgins come and suck my dick. fuck you all for not rejoicing and leaving the bush vs obama shit to another thread.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2011)

SFW said:


> Well in all fairness, clinton wasnt a psychic. Thats like blaming hitlers dad for not pulling out.
> 
> He did draw up plans to go after osama and The taliban but the cia and fbi wouldnt or couldnt confirm that he was the perp responsible for the yemen attacks and east african bombings at the embassy. Their reluctance, coupled in with that friggin pig linda tripp....i mean it led to a lot of issues.
> 
> ...



Sorry man, you're facts are not facts.



> Officials later acknowledged, however, that "the evidence that prompted  President Clinton to order the missile strike on the Shifa plant was not  as solid as first portrayed." Indeed, officials later said that there  was no proof that the plant had been manufacturing or storing nerve gas,  as initially suspected by the Americans, or had been linked to Osama  bin Laden, who was a resident of Khartoum in the 1990s.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cruise...tan_and_Sudan_(August_1998)#cite_note-sorry-3



Clinton didn't do jack. He made it clear that we'd keep taking the attacks so long as they hit us with them. This led to increasingly violent attacks, culminating in 9/11.


----------



## SFW (May 2, 2011)

FactCheck.org: Osama Bin Missing: Who's Tried Hardest to Tackle Top Terrorist?


I dont know if its fair to say he did "nothing"


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 2, 2011)

busyLivin said:


> Ironic... I just heard that the name of the courier that led them to the compound was extracted from KSM during waterboarding.



No way this could happen under Obama's watch!  Where is the NY Times and MSNBC?  Nancy Pelosi should be on top of this.  After all, she was outraged and calling for investigations until it became clear that she was briefed on the techniques being used back in 2003.  Then, suddenly the calls for an investigation were dropped.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 2, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> No way this could happen under Obama's watch!  Where is the NY Times and MSNBC?  Nancy Pelosi should be on top of this.  After all, she was outraged and calling for investigations until it became clear that she was briefed on the techniques being used back in 2003.  Then, suddenly the calls for an investigation were dropped.



yep, if this is all true, then pelosi should be charged for her comments against the CIA last year.....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 2, 2011)

Unfortunately, there's nothing to charge her for.  It's not a crime to be a completely friggin moron, even if you are the speaker of the house.  Fortunately, she no longer holds that title.  But, as long as she's breathing, the brilliant people in SF will continue to re-elect her, even thought she's a bit too right-winged according to some poles from SF.


----------



## SFW (May 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> Trump has ZERO chance at winning.



Thats what everyone said about a black man becoming president.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 2, 2011)

SFW said:


> Thats what everyone said about a black man becoming president.



black AND an illegal immigrant!


----------



## maniclion (May 2, 2011)

And the Sheik of Jihadi's sat in comfort in his Palace, miles away from the battle front
whilst the soldiers he'd whipped into a frenzy that bees hive of afghanistan
laid down their lives believing they were protecting he in their land....jokes on them 
he wasn't suffering in the caves with the rest of you, noooo....he was chillin in Babaddybad Pakistan....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 3, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> black AND an illegal immigrant!



And a muslim.


----------



## jack1970 (May 3, 2011)

Prince said:


> The Bush administration had 7 years to find Osama and failed, period.
> 
> Obama wanted the troops out of Iraq.
> 
> ...




Good to see the intel that lead to his death was gotten by water boarding at Guantanemo Bay/


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 3, 2011)

did you guys already forget about his birth certificate?


----------



## SFW (May 3, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> And a muslim.


 

and a whitey hater!


----------



## Ironman40 (May 3, 2011)

*Awsome!*

Now just kill the second in command and the two headed serpent will be no more!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 3, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> WOW, this whole thing fucking blows me away. we got the dirty pig fucker. he's dead. that evil bastard is now taking a two pronged elephant schlong in his ass right next to hitler in hell and this thread is about bush vs. obama? wtf? this should be the one thing conservatives and liberals can get together on. the rejoicing over a fallen fucktard enemy. may a thousand swine piss on his unmarked grave as the worms return his worthless corpse to the dust from which it began as his soul suffers endless punishment by donkey rape so that americans and freedom loving people the world over may eat cheeseburgers and sing God bless America until the 72 virgins come and suck my dick. fuck you all for not rejoicing and leaving the bush vs obama shit to another thread.



You are rejoicing at his death?
Then you're a huge fucking hypocrite, mr christian poser.

Jesus said, Do not celebrate the deaths of your enemies.

You've shown your true colors you shithole.


----------



## sprayherup (May 3, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> On second thought, I just might vote for him this time just because he's now spared me from having to watch the Royal Wedding every time I turn on the news. It was getting old having to hear about it every time Prince William took a shit.


 
 word


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 3, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> WOW, this whole thing fucking blows me away. we got the dirty pig fucker. he's dead. that evil bastard is now taking a two pronged elephant schlong in his ass right next to hitler in hell and this thread is about bush vs. obama? wtf? this should be the one thing conservatives and liberals can get together on. the rejoicing over a fallen fucktard enemy. may a thousand swine piss on his unmarked grave as the worms return his worthless corpse to the dust from which it began as his soul suffers endless punishment by donkey rape so that americans and freedom loving people the world over may eat cheeseburgers and sing God bless America until the 72 virgins come and suck my dick. fuck you all for not rejoicing and leaving the bush vs obama shit to another thread.




I advise you blow the dust of that bible of yours.


----------



## LAM (May 3, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> Does that mean we have to keep spending money on stupid war?



Bin Laden was a horrible human being and won't be missed but neither him or Saddam were the causes of Gulf War II or the Afghanistan war...

the US will be in Afghanistan until that region is stable enough to build a new pipeline for CentGas..

below is a quote from minutes taken from a House meeting in 1998:

"Last October, the Central Asia Gas Pipeline Consortium, called CentGas, in which Unocal holds an interest, was formed to develop a gas pipeline which will link Turkmenistan's vast Dauletabad gas field with markets in Pakistan and possibly India. The proposed 790-mile pipeline will open up new markets for this gas, traveling from Turkmenistan through Afghanistan to Multan in Pakistan. The proposed extension would move gas on to New Delhi, where it would connect with an existing pipeline. As with the proposed Central Asia oil pipeline, CentGas can not begin construction until an internationally recognized Afghanistan Government is in place."

page 33
U.S. Interests in the Central Asian Republics


----------



## ZECH (May 3, 2011)

And we care about Centgas and Pakistan why?


----------



## LAM (May 3, 2011)

ZECH said:


> And we care about Centgas and Pakistan why?



because the US with 4% of the worlds population consumes 25% of the crude oil produced. the US reached maximum oil production in the states in the early 1970's and now OPEC has reached it's max, which means it's oil reserves are falling.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 3, 2011)

LAM said:


> because the US with 4% of the worlds population consumes 25% of the crude oil produced. the US reached maximum oil production in the states in the early 1970's and now OPEC has reached it's max, which means it's oil reserves are falling.



we have plenty of oil for hundred's of years....we just need more refineries since we haven't added many or any since the 70s.....


----------



## LAM (May 3, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> we have plenty of oil for hundred's of years....we just need more refineries since we haven't added many or any since the 70s.....



the US borrows extensively to pay for oil imports increasing the deficit. so this occurs while oil company's record record profits quarter after quarter?


----------



## irish_2003 (May 3, 2011)

LAM said:


> the US borrows extensively to pay for oil imports increasing the deficit. so this occurs while oil company's record record profits quarter after quarter?



i don't understand your point? we have the resources to be selfsufficient other than enough refineries....we don't need to import if we lift the bans and restrictions from the evil EPA........it sounds like you're for once agreeing with me and logic of course


----------



## Imosted (May 3, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> we have plenty of oil for hundred's of years....we just need more refineries since we haven't added many or any since the 70s.....



The world have enough oil to use for another 1000 years but we do not have the technology or the resources to fucking extract it.
Long Term World Oil Supply

But with what we can extract with today's technology,  oil will not last another 70-80 with this high demand.


----------



## LAM (May 3, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i don't understand your point? we have the resources to be selfsufficient other than enough refineries....we don't need to import if we lift the bans and restrictions from the evil EPA........it sounds like you're for once agreeing with me and logic of course



if the only real oil reservoirs we have left are in coastal waters then I am definitely for limited drilling.

I'm just confused about the US reaching maximum production in the 70's before these EPA offshore drilling bans were even in place in the 80's.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 3, 2011)

LAM said:


> if the only real oil reservoirs we have left are in coastal waters then I am definitely for limited drilling.
> 
> I'm just confused about the US reaching maximum production in the 70's before these EPA offshore drilling bans were even in place in the 80's.



we have plenty of shale deposits now too along with out domestic oil, reserves and alaskan untapped.......anything onland is much safer and if a spill happens can be contained much easier than the open waters (although the earths natural filter systems made it disappear rather quick during the gulf spill without much cleanup efforts)


----------



## ZECH (May 3, 2011)

LAM said:


> because the US with 4% of the worlds population consumes 25% of the crude oil produced. the US reached maximum oil production in the states in the early 1970's and now OPEC has reached it's max, which means it's oil reserves are falling.



But the point of the article was to run a pipline to Pakistan. That does not help us one bit?


----------



## bio-chem (May 3, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> You are rejoicing at his death?
> Then you're a huge fucking hypocrite, mr christian poser.
> 
> Jesus said, Do not celebrate the deaths of your enemies.
> ...



Nice to see youre back dude. been awhile since ive seen you around these parts


----------



## LAM (May 3, 2011)

ZECH said:


> But the point of the article was to run a pipline to Pakistan. That does not help us one bit?



CentGas was a group of small oil company's/venture capital, etc. one of the founding members was a small oil company out of CA, can't remember the name right now but it was later merged and/or absorbed into Chevron.  Chevron being one of the major players involved in leases to Iraq's oil fields by western company's and then there is Chevron Pakistan.

everyone has forgotten that we sent troops into Afghanistan before we invaded Iraq in Oct of 2001. years before the US and UK did mock war game simulating this.

everything in the middle east is about oil and not about democracy....


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 4, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> we have plenty of shale deposits now too along with out domestic oil, reserves and alaskan untapped.......anything onland is much safer and if a spill happens can be contained much easier than the open waters (although the earths natural filter systems made it disappear rather quick during the gulf spill without much cleanup efforts)



The oil in the shale is indeed there - but it's very, very, expensive to extract from the shale.  New technology will have to be made that will make it cheaper _or_, the price of oil would have to be much, much, higher for oil companies to extract it.

The amount of oil from the off-shore drilling, Alaska, and shale, is not enough to steadily supply the American market.  The percentage is not high enough.

The US should start looking at alternatives, for real.  

But there are powerful interests opposed to that.  Very powerful.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 4, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> Nice to see youre back dude. been awhile since ive seen you around these parts



Thanks dude.

Now answer my questions blasphemer!!


----------



## living good (May 4, 2011)

good riddance


----------



## living good (May 4, 2011)

its about time


----------



## bandaidwoman (May 4, 2011)

ZECH said:


> And we care about Centgas and Pakistan why?



As for Pakistan, it is a nuclear power #1

The  United States is extraordinarily dependent on Pakistan for intelligence on al Qaeda and Taliban targets.  #2 

It is a strained interdependant relationship, much like ours with China. ( for different reasons of course)


----------



## quadluver (May 4, 2011)

I love the fact that OBL was unarmed. It basically tells you the mind set of the SEALS going in there. They had no intention of bringing his ass in. They basically went in there and said 'wassup mother fucker!' and shot him in the face. That is some bad as shit right there. The SEALS are some bad boys and this story couldn't possibly have a better ending. I'm really proud of the fact that it was our group of guys who got him, in stead of a British team of some other country. The fact that we took care of business without consulting the Paki's or the UN or anyone tells the world that if you want to rage a war against us, we will bring you down no matter what.

This story is straight up bad ass and I'm proud to be an American!


----------



## LAM (May 4, 2011)

quadluver said:


> I love the fact that OBL was unarmed. It basically tells you the mind set of the SEALS going in there. They had no intention of bringing his ass in. They basically went in there and said 'wassup mother fucker!' and shot him in the face. That is some bad as shit right there. The SEALS are some bad boys and this story couldn't possibly have a better ending. I'm really proud of the fact that it was our group of guys who got him, in stead of a British team of some other country. The fact that we took care of business without consulting the Paki's or the UN or anyone tells the world that if you want to rage a war against us, we will bring you down no matter what.
> 
> This story is straight up bad ass and I'm proud to be an American!



it was either going to be ST6 or SFOD-D that got him, had to be it was just a matter of time!  

Bin Laden was


----------



## LAM (May 4, 2011)

For those that are interested you can look at drafts, etc. of the Defense Planning Guide (DPG) 1992.  It helps to explain why the US is so active in the Gulf area and the ever increasing US military budget.

The Nuclear Vault: The Making of the Cheney Regional Defense Strategy, 1991-1992

http://www.gwu.edu/~nsarchiv/nukevault/ebb245/doc03_full.pdf


----------



## Little Wing (May 4, 2011)

not sure if this was posted in here.






YouTube Video











http://www.care2.com/causes/politics/blog/sea-burial-of-bin-ladens-body-fuels-doubts/


----------



## juggernaut (May 4, 2011)

So, when's the movie coming out????? Can Jesse Ventura be in it?


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2011)

it should be the plot of the next Rambo movie!


----------



## maniclion (May 4, 2011)

I guarantee that the operatives were told to drop Bin Laden on sight even if he was cowardly surrendering, it would have been a huge mistake to take him alive....

Why you ask...

Because then any American or European abroad would have been in danger of being taken hostage.  Hostages to exchange for Bin Laden, more beheadings and just an all out ugly scene..... 

That's why we didn't even hold onto the body(or are saying we don't have the body), because even then they would have wanted an exchange for his body so they could erect a monument around their martyr.


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2011)

I've been wondering about something.

What if they've actually captured him alive? What if they've torturing the shit of him to get intel? They've already said he's dead and that they've dumped his body at sea. They could work him for years.


----------



## maniclion (May 4, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I've been wondering about something.
> 
> What if they've actually captured him alive? What if they've torturing the shit of him to get intel? They've already said he's dead and that they've dumped his body at sea. They could work him for years.


I was thinking they had him for a while and were torturing him until he died then they pretended to have killed him in a siege....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 4, 2011)

LAM said:


> because the US with 4% of the worlds population consumes 25% of the crude oil produced. the US reached maximum oil production in the states in the early 1970's and now OPEC has reached it's max.



Exactly, drill baby drill!  But, let's do it here and not in Afghanistan and Brasil.  In the meantime, let's GTFO of that 8th century shit hole.  It's an oxymoron.  Obama now supports energy independence and the boost to the economy brought about by domestic oil exploration.......for Brasil.  But it's off limits for the USA, regardless of how many jobs it would create and how far it would go to lowering the cost.


----------



## LAM (May 4, 2011)

I don't know much about this oil shit but it seems like the old catch 22 strikes again.  we need more oil but at what cost to the environment?

as the US population grows and technology (new uses for petro based products, etc.) so does the demand for oil and substrates increase.

don't the oil manufacturing plants have to be modified, etc. depending on the type of oil they are processing?  i recall hearing the term sweet crude, wtf is that?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 4, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I've been wondering about something.
> 
> What if they've actually captured him alive? What if they've torturing the shit of him to get intel? They've already said he's dead and that they've dumped his body at sea. They could work him for years.



naw the US Media will never lie to its people in such manner, how dare you come up with such theory


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 4, 2011)

Sweet crude oil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> *Sweet crude oil* is a type of petroleum. Petroleum is considered "sweet" if it contains less than 0.5% sulfur,[1] compared to a higher level of sulfur in sour crude oil. Sweet crude oil contains small amounts of hydrogen sulfide and carbon dioxide.




Apparently, it comes in a couple different flavors.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweet_crude_oil#cite_note-1


----------



## SFW (May 4, 2011)

Meanwhile, back in afghanistan.....


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 4, 2011)

You've got all the homos having Osama fantasies now. ^^^


----------



## Chubby (May 4, 2011)

LAM said:


> because the US with 4% of the worlds population consumes 25% of the crude oil produced. the US reached maximum oil production in the states in the early 1970's and now OPEC has reached it's max, which means it's oil reserves are falling.


Just wondering why do we have to go through so much trouble just for the oil? I think it is better idea to build many highways for the bikes. If we can do that we will have less unhealthy people and also save more money. What do you think?


----------



## SFW (May 4, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> You've got all the homos having Osama fantasies now. ^^^


 

can you blame them? Semitic good looks, a natural tan, and a bad boy persona.


----------



## LAM (May 4, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> Just wondering why do we have to go through so much trouble just for the oil? I think it is better idea to build many highways for the bikes. If we can do that we will have less unhealthy people and also save more money. What do you think?



seems as if everything is Catch 22.  urban sprawl has caused many that might ride bikes to work to 86 that idea just because of the sheer distance, danger, and time it would take to commute, etc.  

when I worked in san jose I would ride my mountain bike to the lab some days it was about 6 miles. took me a good 30 min the route went right through downtown wasn't that bad.  never haven't to beat the clock which certainly made it easier so that's definitely a factor.

maybe offer some type of tax rebate to employers?  definitely have to be on flex time to make something like biking more viable.


----------



## Imosted (May 4, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> Just wondering why do we have to go through so much trouble just for the oil? I think it is better idea to build many highways for the bikes. If we can do that we will have less unhealthy people and also save more money. What do you think?




Or we can start using bio oil-ethanol like in Brazil, it is much cheaper and cleaner





YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I sure hope this is horse shit. Fuck Islam and all of its barbaric traditions. This would be a slap in the face to the family members of 9/11 victims. I say show our respect for Islam and all its traditions by burying the scumbag wrapped in pig intestines with a penthouse magazine under his arm. And, be sure to send video footage to Al Jazeera. GICH!


 


GearsMcGilf said:


> Why don't you just put a rope around your neck and do a nose dive off your roof. GYCH!


 
GearsMcGilf for Prez!


----------



## TJTJ (May 5, 2011)

I wish I knew how to post this on the thread instead of this little image. I want this to fly!


----------



## Little Wing (May 5, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> I wish I knew how to post this on the thread instead of this little image. I want this to fly!



save the image to your desk top then go here http://pichost.in/ and hit browse select the image from your desk top hit upload and then copy and paste the code for forums. 

                 BBCode (Forums): 

[img.. ]http://pichost.in/images/sealsix.jpg[/img.. ]


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> GearsMcGilf for Prez!



Ok, since I got one vote so far, I reckon I'll start the exploratory committee.  GYCH!    Now, you gotta cum over here to the states so you can be on the ticket.


----------



## maniclion (May 5, 2011)

Imosted said:


> Or we can start using bio oil-ethanol like in Brazil, it is much cheaper and cleaner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still burning something for fuel, requires us stripping more forests bare, takes up food crops that are already stretched thin for the almost 7 billion mouths we have to feed on this planet....

But if we're going bio-diesel we might as well offer free lipo-suction to the grossly obese and use their blubber for running our cars......I think when they say America has the worlds largest untapped oil reserves this is what they are talking about........


----------



## DEATH MATCH (May 5, 2011)

Prince said:


> The Bush administration had 7 years to find Osama and failed, period.
> 
> Obama wanted the troops out of Iraq.
> 
> ...


 




You really need to look up your facts. The bush ADMIN got a terriorist,named
*Khalid Sheikh Mohammed*

 way back then and with the water boarding they did to him they got a name from Khalid and they just Identified the name with the person that just happened that lead back to the compound last week where Usmam was hiding and then they went in last week. It was all Bush go look up your facts dude thats 100% fact.You say Barry isnt in control of gas prices really so you say he cant do anything about the Gas prices you think that,I'm dying to hear your answer on this one.You sound like the biggest Liberal in the world. Do I need to remind you none of his spending spree's helped America.Omnibus,stimulis the list goes on,Oh by the way Barry created 5 trillion in debt do you read the news or look up any facts on this or is this just a liberal beleif of yours


----------



## DEATH MATCH (May 5, 2011)

Oh by the way LIBERAL LAM our USA oil reserves are not falling,we have plenty oil reserves. 

And everyone did see back in 2008 wich they just showed on TV last night that ]DUMBO BARRY DUMBO HILLARY AND DUMBO BIDEN ALL SAID THAT we shouldnt ever use water boarding or any other type of interrogation against terriorist this is FACT that they said this


----------



## LAM (May 5, 2011)

DEATH MATCH said:


> Do I need to remind you none of his spending spree's helped America.Omnibus,stimulis the list goes on,Oh by the way Barry created 5 trillion in debt do you read the news or look up any facts on this or is this just a liberal beleif of yours



the file that I attached tells the story how we went from a surplus to 11 debt ceiling increases under GWB...

and Obama has created more jobs in 1 year then Bush did in 8....

where is your data to support your side?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Ok, since I got one vote so far, I reckon I'll start the exploratory committee. GYCH! Now, you gotta cum over here to the states so you can be on the ticket.


 

werd! DRSE will get the vote !


----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 5, 2011)

Here's what he's doing now


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 5, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Here's what he's doing now



 even on a issue like this your post involves something sexual.


----------



## Imosted (May 5, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Still burning something for fuel, requires us stripping more forests bare, takes up food crops that are already stretched thin for the almost 7 billion mouths we have to feed on this planet....
> 
> But if we're going bio-diesel we might as well offer free lipo-suction to the grossly obese and use their blubber for running our cars......I think when they say America has the worlds largest untapped oil reserves this is what they are talking about........



There are so many different things that can be done, improve the yield per sq miles is one of them, not just US but if you look around the world farmers are still using the farming techniques of 100 years ago, if farmers gets educated on this, Bio fuel can change the face of the world. second option is to create fuel though green algaes, you can google it.

A short video






YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 5, 2011)

Imosted said:


> Or we can start using bio oil-ethanol like in Brazil, it is much cheaper and cleaner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've wondered how feasible this would be.  We started focusing on ethanol a few years ago and all it seemed to do was drastically increase the cost of groceries. There's obviously more to the inflation of grocery prices than just the reallocation of crops for ethanol production.  But, there are also other disadvantages related to ethanol. Ethanol fuel isn't any cheaper than gasoline, it takes more energy to produce than it puts out, and supposedly it causes damage to your engine over time.  Ultimately it wasn't a viable alternative to oil.  I'm wondering if the Brazilians are producing a different product since you're referring to it as bio oil-ethanol. It seems to be working for them so far anyhoo.


----------



## quadluver (May 5, 2011)

Oil will be the dominate fuel source as long as it remains so profitable.


----------



## otis332 (May 6, 2011)

Pakistan better watch out for hiding him out this long.


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2011)

DEATH MATCH said:


> You ..warble, warble...blah...blah...


----------



## LAM (May 6, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I've wondered how feasible this would be.  We started focusing on ethanol a few years ago and all it seemed to do was drastically increase the cost of groceries. There's obviously more to the inflation of grocery prices than just the reallocation of crops for ethanol production.  But, there are also other disadvantages related to ethanol. Ethanol fuel isn't any cheaper than gasoline, it takes more energy to produce than it puts out, and supposedly it causes damage to your engine over time.  Ultimately it wasn't a viable alternative to oil.  I'm wondering if the Brazilians are producing a different product since you're referring to it as bio oil-ethanol. It seems to be working for them so far anyhoo.



I had a flex-fuel Ford Ranger a couple of years ago for work but ethanol was more expensive and it reduced the mileage enough for me not to ever bother.

I do not know much about that industry (agriculture) but I do know that the CRP which is the federal program that pays farmers not to grow on certain lands is used more as a vehicle to influence the commodities market vs it's original purpose.


----------



## TJTJ (May 6, 2011)

Military Dog Used in Bin Laden Compound Raid - FoxNews.com


----------



## ZECH (May 6, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> As for Pakistan, it is a nuclear power #1
> 
> The  United States is extraordinarily dependent on Pakistan for intelligence on al Qaeda and Taliban targets.  #2
> 
> It is a strained interdependant relationship, much like ours with China. ( for different reasons of course)



#1...showed what we are capable of and they arent'. 
#2...Yeah right...............they hid him for 6 years. And still hiding mullar Omar
#3...We need to cut funding for these idiots and say later dudes


----------



## ZECH (May 6, 2011)

quadluver said:


> I love the fact that OBL was unarmed. It basically tells you the mind set of the SEALS going in there. They had no intention of bringing his ass in. They basically went in there and said 'wassup mother fucker!' and shot him in the face. That is some bad as shit right there. The SEALS are some bad boys and this story couldn't possibly have a better ending. I'm really proud of the fact that it was our group of guys who got him, in stead of a British team of some other country. The fact that we took care of business without consulting the Paki's or the UN or anyone tells the world that if you want to rage a war against us, we will bring you down no matter what.
> 
> This story is straight up bad ass and I'm proud to be an American!



I think you are totally wrong here and this is why........The seals had no way of knowing if OBL was armed or not. THere was a 40 minute firefight just to get to him. Why would they expect him not to resist. When they went in, he was shieding himself from them with a woman. They could not see what he was doing. They were not going to take a chance on him shooting them. The only way OBL makes it out alive is to be totally nude with arms in the air so they could see he had no weapons. Any movement by him (which there was plenty) indicated a threat to the seals and they had every right to do what they did.
I agree that the whole operation was awesome and showed what we are capable of doing. There is no way Pakistan could have stopped it if they had tried.


----------



## maniclion (May 6, 2011)

Imosted said:


> There are so many different things that can be done, improve the yield per sq miles is one of them, not just US but if you look around the world farmers are still using the farming techniques of 100 years ago, if farmers gets educated on this, Bio fuel can change the face of the world. second option is to create fuel though green algaes, you can google it.
> 
> A short video
> 
> ...


I like Hydrogen fuel cell cars better, they leak pure water from the exhaust.....I have a hydrogen fuel cell demo unit right here next to my desk it does the whole process a small PV module electrolyzes water breaking it into hydrogen and oxygen, then on the other side a fuel cell uses the hydrogen to power a small fan motor....


----------



## maniclion (May 6, 2011)

ZECH said:


> I think you are totally wrong here and this is why........The seals had no way of knowing if OBL was armed or not. THere was a 40 minute firefight just to get to him. Why would they expect him not to resist. When they went in, he was shieding himself from them with a woman. They could not see what he was doing. They were not going to take a chance on him shooting them. The only way OBL makes it out alive is to be totally nude with arms in the air so they could see he had no weapons. Any movement by him (which there was plenty) indicated a threat to the seals and they had every right to do what they did.
> I agree that the whole operation was awesome and showed what we are capable of doing. There is no way Pakistan could have stopped it if they had tried.


Nah they would have shot him regardless, we didn't want his supporters kidnapping Americans all over the globe to exchange for their Supreme Nutsack if we had captured him....that's why we said his body was dumped at sea so there would be no incidences of hostages for his body....


----------



## ZECH (May 6, 2011)

LAM said:


> I don't know much about this oil shit but it seems like the old catch 22 strikes again.  we need more oil but at what cost to the environment?
> 
> as the US population grows and technology (new uses for petro based products, etc.) so does the demand for oil and substrates increase.
> 
> don't the oil manufacturing plants have to be modified, etc. depending on the type of oil they are processing?  i recall hearing the term sweet crude, wtf is that?



Sweet crude is the perferred type......it takes less refining, which cost less and = higher profits. Sour crude takes more refining, cost more and = less profits.


----------



## maniclion (May 6, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Sweet crude is the perferred type......it takes less refining, which cost less and = higher profits. Sour crude takes more refining, cost more and = less profits.



and then they talk about oil sands, which seems totally cost prohibitive, so much processing involved....


----------



## bandaidwoman (May 6, 2011)

ZECH said:


> There is no way Pakistan could have stopped it if they had tried.



true, or maybe they did not want to. stratfor is pretty sure we had to have their cooperation at some level.  you have to know the mindset of us asians, we bluster and protest at the front door but open the back door to let you in.That is how we survive.  In america, it's called being two faced. most asians it's pragmatic.   there are elements in pakistan that hate us, but there are elements that are more prowest than most americans realize. We need to support the ones that support us.

don't underestimate small asian countries, or the US will repeat its mistake in indochina.  It was the same attitude that defeated hitler when he marched into totally destitute and backward russia.  The difference, once again, is indochina had no nuclear warheads.....


----------



## maniclion (May 6, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> true, or maybe they did not want to. stratfor is pretty sure we had to have their cooperation at some level.  you have to know the mindset of us asians, we bluster and protest at the front door but open the back door to let you in.That is how we survive.  In america, it's called being two faced. most asians it's pragmatic.   there are elements in pakistan that hate us, but there are elements that are more prowest than most americans realize. We need to support the ones that support us.
> 
> don't underestimate small asian countries, or the US will repeat its mistake in indochina.  It was the same attitude that defeated hitler when he marched into totally destitute and backward russia.  The difference, once again, is indochina had no nuclear warheads.....


That's why the Pakistani president was talking through both sides of his mouth, one side to quell his country mens anger and one to let the US know that he was glad we got Osama.....


----------



## LAM (May 6, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> don't underestimate small asian countries



no doubt....the French and Americans got their asses handed to them by the Vietnamese and if the Philippines had been slightly more advanced the US would have lost there as well.


----------



## TJTJ (May 11, 2011)

Ive been meaning to say this but I thought about the whole action and it seems like we treated OBL like MegaTron from Transformers. When at the end of the movie we drop him deep in the ocean lol. 

Are you thinking what Im thinking? 
OBL2 in 3D?!


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 24, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Who will be the next enemy?




Terrorist leader's son set to take reins - The West Australian

The owners of the world make me sick to the stomach. They create a society that is based on fear in order to contol the majority.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 24, 2011)

End of rant.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 24, 2011)

There's no doubt the Pakistan govt was aware of the operation.  On the one hand, they need to cooperate with the US, as we give them billions in aid each year.  On the other hand, there are rampant extremist elements in the country that would revolt and possibly threaten the already unstable govt if they knew.  The Paki govt is just playing dumb in this case to appease both sides.

Time to cut off the aid, drill for our own oil, and gtfo out of the middle east.  Frankly, it's understandable why they hate us.  How would we feel if the Chinese were building military bases on US soil and installing puppet dictators in our back yard?


----------



## ceazur (Jun 24, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Time to cut off the aid, drill for our own oil, and *gtfo out of the middle east.*



yes indeed


----------

